# Yonder: The Cloud Chronicles (Review)



## Kartodis (19. Juli 2017)

Yonder: The Cloud Catcher Chronciles


Als ich mir von ein paar Wochen die Neuerscheinungen für den Monat Juli anschaute, war ich sehr angetan von Yonder: The Cloud Catcher Chronicles. Immerhin wird es mit Zelda: Breath of the Wild verglichen, welches nicht weniger als eines der Spiele, wenn nicht sogar DAS Spiel des Jahres ist. 


Direkt nach dem Start, begrüßt einen der Screen für die Charaktererstellung, der die ersten Ansätze der knuffigen Grafik, erkennen lässt. Die Details, die sich bei seinem Protagonisten einstellen lassen, halten sich jedoch in Grenzen. Geschlecht, Körperform und -größe, Haut-, Haar- und Augenfarbe. Das war´s dann auch schon.


Nachdem wir in Textform erfahren haben, dass wir von unseren Eltern weggeschickt wurden und auf dem Weg in unsere Heimat Gemea sind, finden wir uns auf einem Schiff wieder. Dieses kentert jedoch in einem Sturm und wir landen auf einer Insel. Dort teilt man uns mit, dass wir ein Geisterseher zu sein scheinen. Eine kurze Erklärung zum Kompass, der uns durch die Welt leitet und schon können wir mit dem Erkunden starten. 


Nach wenigen Metern entdecken wir den Geist „Leuchti“, der uns fortan auf unseren Abenteuern begleitet. Anscheinend können nur wir ihn sehen und er ist erfreut, dass er endlich wieder einen Smalltalk-Partner gefunden hat. Kurze Zeit später erkennen wir dann auch die wahre Aufgabe der Geister. Sie sind in der Lage, die Dunkelheit zu entfernen. Dabei handelt es sich um einen lila Nebel, der uns hin und wieder den Weg versperrt. Mal reicht es wenn wir nur einen Geist in unserem Besitz haben, mal benötigen wir mehrere, um verschiedene Barrieren zu überwinden. 




Nach dem Verlassen einer Höhle erstreckt sich vor uns eine weite Graslandschaft. Diese lädt geradezu zum Erkunden ein und meine Vorfreude steigt. Wir übernachten in der nahegelegenen Stadt und nehmen voller Tatendrang unsere erste Aufgabe an. In diesem Moment machen sich die ersten Zweifel breit. „Nimm diesen Hammer und sammle Stein. 8 x Stein sollten reichen.“ Ok, vielleicht ist es ja nur die erste Quest. 
8 Steine später, stehe ich vor dem nächsten Questgeber. „Sammle 16 x Holz und 5 x Stock“ um deinen eigenen Hof zu errichten. Echt jetzt? Spätestens seit den Anfangszeiten von World of Warcraft sollte doch jedem Spieleentwickler bewusst sein, dass solche Aufgaben nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind. Sie langweilen, nerven und wiederholen sich. Auch die leise Hoffnung, dass es sich im Laufe des Spiels bessert, sollte nicht erfüllt werden. Das Konzept wird gnadenlos durchgezogen, ohne Rücksicht auf meine Nerven. 


Was ebenfalls nicht gerade zu einem tollen Spielerlebnis beiträgt, ist die hakelige Steuerung und umständliche Menüführung. Möchte ich z.B. die Karte öffnen, drücke ich die Taste „M“. So weit, so Standard. Möchte ich die Karte wieder schließen, darf ich allerdings die „ESC“-Taste drücken. Das ist eine Kleinigkeit, aber sie nervt ungemein. Vor allem da es mir nicht möglich ist, eigene Marker zu setzen, denen ich dann mit Hilfe des Kompass, auf der Minimap folgen kann.  


Einige Zeit später ist es dann so weit und ich habe den Bau meines Hofs abgeschlossen. Von der Vorstellung, echte Abenteuer zu erleben, habe ich mich an dieser Stelle bereits verabschiedet und hoffe zumindest auf eine Art Stardew Valley. Aber auch hier werde ich wieder enttäuscht. Das Bausystem ist streng vorgegeben und lässt mir kaum Freiheiten. Ich kann einen Stall bauen und darin Tiere halten, welche mir wiederum Produkte spendieren. Diese können dann gegen andere getauscht werden. Meine Augenlieder beginnen gerade schwerer zu werden, als ich mich dazu entschließe, den Test zu beenden. 


Fazit und Wertung:


Vielleicht bin ich auch selbst schuld und habe zu viel erwartet. Yonder: The Cloud Catcher Chronicles, ist für mich nicht mehr, als ein grafisch aufgemotztes Browsergame á la Farmville und Konsorten. Wie gesagt, hübsch gemacht aber nichts für mich. Wer jedoch Spaß an sich wiederholenden Aufgaben und vorgegebenen Bauplänen hat, kann für den kleinen Preis von aktuell 18,39 Euro zuschlagen.  


5 von 10 Punkten

Screenshots dazu gibt es bei mir auf Kartodis – Ü30 Gaming mit Leidenschaft


----------

